# Extraction times



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Freshly roasted beans ground with porlex on 3 clicks from fully tight.

Coffee grounds put into a double shot classic basket and tamped very hard.

Classic purged before use.

Portafilter placed on and switched on.

It then took 5 mins to extract 2.5fl oz (75ml) of espresso. Dripping very slowly!

Is there something wrong somewhere?

Machine or human error and how do I test either?


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

As a side note it takes 15 seconds to purge 5fl oz (150ml) of straight water through when I run it through without a filter on.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting! I don't think 3clicks on the porlex would be enough to cause that sort of extraction.

Sounds like there may be restricted flow from your machine. Can you post a video of a flush and an extraction? This time tamp lightly, and only put around 16g in the basket. That way you'll be able to assume a bit more that it's not basket resistance causing the problem.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Try grinding slightly coarser and tamping more lightly.

Are you using the pressurised portafilter? You shouldn't be...


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Quick reply to both posts. I've just measured 16g of beans and ground on my usual 3 clicks. It's only around half if my usual coffee amount. So ill not tamp as hard and report back in a min.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

The results are in......

I got 100ml of espresso in 25 seconds. Yippee.

Why does my classic sometimes purge more than others? Does it have some kind of a reservoir that refills itself after purging because I ran it thru a few times earlier and hardly anything came out. I left it a while and it was like a hot shower. ?????..!!!??????


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Out of that 16g of beans I got 95g of fluid on the scales. Is that an overly big espresso or about right?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It's about 4x as much as is recommended  how long did that take? 25secs? In that case you'll get to a target weight of 30g much more quickly, so will have to grind finer to make it longer. Try going a click finer with the same dose and aim for 25-30g in 25-30secs.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

'Classic purge' vid posted on YouTube. Have a look please and see if alls ok please.

Taa.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you link to it? Also an extraction vid would help, along with dose, time and output weight.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

funinacup said:


> It's about 4x as much as is recommended  how long did that take? 25secs? In that case you'll get to a target weight of 30g much more quickly, so will have to grind finer to make it longer. Try going a click finer with the same dose and aim for 25-30g in 25-30secs.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Cheers. So I'm trying to make my Americano. My regular cup is a whopping 15fl oz or .75pint.

What size of shot or quantity of shots do I need to perfect this?

I've resigned myself to going back to basics on this one. If I'm pulling 16g of coffee shots then how many do I need for my big mug? Pardon the pun


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Can you link to it? Also an extraction vid would help, along with dose, time and output weight.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Daddy is spending far too much time messing with the coffee machine- so my kids are telling me. So I'm iphoning all this. Can't link the vid I'm sorry but I titled it classic purge. Ill see if I can get a min later for a shot vid. Cheers.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a quick reply but for an Americano or Long Black as others call it you need to pour a normal Espresso and then top with water (or pour you shot onto the hot water if machine/mug size will allow).


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

The Americano that I usually make is ok but not like a shop bought one. So I'm trying to start again with my basic skills.

My question here is amount if shot per my big cup.

Cheers.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

For that size of mug I'd fill it with about 12oz hot water first, then extract two doubles at 16g each, giving 25-30g espresso each. Two of hose should give you 50-60g and about 1.5-2oz of espresso which you can pour on top of the hot water and enjoy!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You need to break down the Americano making into 2 separate stages. For a regular mug (210-230ml?) 15-16g of coffee grinds should be adequate, this will be around regular brewed coffee strength.

The actual shot extraction - don't focus on getting a lot of coffee out here. Focus on getting a shot that isn't sour, or bitter. It may be very strong/pungent, but at this stage you are only really trying to get a good basis for the longer drink. You might only get 16-32g out (maybe more, but again, you're not focussing on large volume here). If the shot is overly tangy or sour, pull it longer or try a little less coffee in the basket. If the shot is bitter, pull it shorted or try a little more coffee in the basket (but don't overfill, the grinds will swell when they absorb water).

At 3 on a Porlex, if you are trying to get much more than 50g of coffee out from your shot, you will most likely end up with a bitter cup, even when diluted.

Now, say you have a shot with a good, but very strong flavour (it may be anywhere from 16-50g of coffee), add equal amounts of hot water until the strength is to your liking...if you only have half a mug full, then it may take 2 basket loads to fill the mug (but this is quite a lot of coffee, especially if you are having several mugs per day).

If you are still using the pressurised basket then pretty well disregard time, focus on weight of shot & flavour. I have made fair/acceptble shots on a Classic with the stock basket & a Porlex, but I had to keep them short (between 1 & 2 g of drink per g of grinds) and they took an age (~1min).


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

funinacup said:


> For that size of mug I'd fill it with about 12oz hot water first, then extract two doubles at 16g each, giving 25-30g espresso each. Two of hose should give you 50-60g and about 1.5-2oz of espresso which you can pour on top of the hot water and enjoy!
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Cheers Michael

Almost there now.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> You need to break down the Americano making into 2 separate stages. For a regular mug (210-230ml?) 15-16g of coffee grinds should be adequate, this will be around regular brewed coffee strength.
> 
> The actual shot extraction - don't focus on getting a lot of coffee out here. Focus on getting a shot that isn't sour, or bitter. It may be very strong/pungent, but at this stage you are only really trying to get a good basis for the longer drink. You might only get 16-32g out (maybe more, but again, you're not focussing on large volume here). If the shot is overly tangy or sour, pull it longer or try a little less coffee in the basket. If the shot is bitter, pull it shorted or try a little more coffee in the basket (but don't overfill, the grinds will swell when they absorb water).
> 
> ...


Great advice like the others. I'm using the double shot basket with the normal classic portafilter with the double sided dripper spout. Is this a pressurised filter? I'm grinding on 3 with my porlex and putting 16g of coffee in my basket. It takes a min or so now to get 30g of coffee. Am I on the right lines now?

I've certainly changed how much I'm putting in and I'm nowhere near tamping as hard. Just a little push down rather than a solid push.

I've actually made a brew to try now. Ching-Ching.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The stock basket in the Classic portafilter is pressurised (with a decent home grinder most folks would upgrade to a non-pressurised basket for tighter control of extractions). If it tastes good, you are on the right lines! ;-)


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> The stock basket in the Classic portafilter is pressurised (with a decent home grinder most folks would upgrade to a non-pressurised basket for tighter control of extractions). If it tastes good, you are on the right lines! ;-)


Ill see what sandee claws brings ;-)


----------

